# Gamepad für Windows10



## Wubaron (12. Januar 2018)

*Gamepad für Windows10*

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell nutze ich einen Xbox One Wireless Controller um am PC zu spielen. Dieser wird leider etwas unzuverlässiger. Bsp. Bewegt sich die Spielfigur etwas nach vorne, obwohl man eigentlich gar nicht den Daumen auf dem Analog Stick hat.

Ich besitze zwar noch den Steam Controller, aber irgendwie gefällt es mir doch besser wenn ich einen richtigen Analog Stick habe statt ein Touchfeld. Aber die zusätzlichen Knöpfe auf der Rückseite sind super! 

Welche Gamepads benutzt ihr, könnt ihr empfehlen? Ob Kabel oder wireless ist mir egal. Etwas mehr Knöpfe wie eben der Steam Controller wäre bestimmt interessant. 
Anschlussmöglichkeiten für Kopfhörer/Headset ist nicht notwendig.

Besten Dank.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Januar 2018)

Wireless oder nicht ist aber schon ein Preisunterschied oder halt u.U. Qualitätsunterschied.

Ich nutze das hier: https://www.amazon.de/Profi-Game-Pa...771640&sr=8-1&keywords=2tainment+dual+pad+pro

Und bin sehr zufrieden. Es liegt hervorragend in der Hand und fühlt sich wertig an. Außerdem ist ein irre langes, ummanteltes USB Kabel dabei. Ob es besser oder wenigstens gleichwertig zum Original Microsoft Controller  ist kann ich leider nicht sagen. 
Anzumerken ist, dass der Funkempfänger bei meiner PC nicht an den Front-USB Buchsen will, aber da zicken häufiger Geräte mal rum.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

Wie alt ist der Controller denn? Dass ein "nach vorne"-Befehl gesendet wird, obwohl du den Stick nicht nutzt, ist nämlich natürlich nicht normal, das könnte man reklamieren je nach Alter des Pads.

Ansonsten ist der Xbox One-Controller das empfehlenswerteste Pad. Und als Angebot kostet das dann auch nicht mehr als das Pad, das Spiritogre nennt. Denn Du musst ja nicht wieder die Version "für Windows" kaufen, sondern kannst jeden Wireless Xbox One-Controller nehmen und an dem Stick Deines PCs anmelden.


----------



## Wubaron (12. Januar 2018)

Also den Controller hab ich seid Ende Dezember 2014. Der Stick wird glaub ich ausgeleiert sein.

Natürlich war der naheliegendste Gedanke einfach wieder ein Xbox One Controller zu kaufen. Aber ich war jetzt einfach mal neugierig wie die Meinungen zu anderen Controllern sind. Preislich kanns auch über dem Xbox One Controller liegen, wenn es den Wert ist. Wie gesagt, so einer mit ein paar zusätzlichen Knöpfen auf der Rückseite wirkt interessant. Ich glaub der Elite hat ja sowas?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Also den Controller hab ich seid Ende Dezember 2014. Der Stick wird glaub ich ausgeleiert sein.
> 
> Natürlich war der naheliegendste Gedanke einfach wieder ein Xbox One Controller zu kaufen. Aber ich war jetzt einfach mal neugierig wie die Meinungen zu anderen Controllern sind. Preislich kanns auch über dem Xbox One Controller liegen, wenn es den Wert ist. Wie gesagt, so einer mit ein paar zusätzlichen Knöpfen auf der Rückseite wirkt interessant. Ich glaub der Elite hat ja sowas?


 ja, aber der ist dann echt sehr sehr teuer. Die normalen bekommst du zwischen 40-45€. Den Elite erst über 100€. Manchmal gibt es den auch mal für 100-120€ inkl einem neuen Spiel, aber dann für die Xbox.

Der normale ist halt an sich beliebt und bewährt, kann natürlich bei manchen Leuten dann mal "ausleiern", aber das kann sicher auch mit einem anderen Pad passieren.


----------



## svd (12. Januar 2018)

Die "zusätzlichen" Buttons auf der Unterseite werden aber mit Funktionen der "normalen" Knöpfe belegt, wenn ich mir nicht irre.
Du hast also Shortcuts, um zB ungünstige Knopf-Kombinationen einfacher auslösen zu können usw., der Elite-Controller hat also nicht in dem Sinne "mehr" Knöpfe als die Standard-Version.

Eine Alternative wäre auch der "DualShock 4" der PS4, welcher mittlerweile nativ von Windows und Steam (auch das Touchpad) unterstützt wird.  Er ist haptisch ein wirklich angenehmer Controller.
Größter Nachteil ist natürlich die andere Bezeichnung der rechten Knöpfe. Das kann bei QTEs mitunter tödlich sein, je nachdem, wie gut du dir das merken kannst. 

Ohne zusätzliche Treiber, am einfachsten per Micro-USB-Kabel angeschlossen, verhält sich der DS4 wie ein XBox360-Controller (mit knackigerem D-Pad und präziseren Analog-Sticks).
Per überteuertem Dongle von Sony oder einem BT-4.0-Adapter lässt er sich auch kabellos verwenden, hat dann aber eine kürzere Akkulaufzeit als der 360-Controller.

Mit der Software "DS4Windows" lässt sich der DS4 wunderbar konfigurieren, damit sind dann, ähnlich wie beim etwa "XPadder",  die Belegungen mit Makros oder beliebigen Tastatur-Tasten möglich usw.


----------



## Wubaron (12. Januar 2018)

svd schrieb:


> Die "zusätzlichen" Buttons auf der Unterseite werden aber mit Funktionen der "normalen" Knöpfe belegt, wenn ich mir nicht irre.
> Du hast also Shortcuts, um zB ungünstige Knopf-Kombinationen einfacher auslösen zu können usw., der Elite-Controller hat also nicht in dem Sinne "mehr" Knöpfe als die Standard-Version.
> 
> Eine Alternative wäre auch der "DualShock 4" der PS4, welcher mittlerweile nativ von Windows und Steam (auch das Touchpad) unterstützt wird.  Er ist haptisch ein wirklich angenehmer Controller.
> ...



Ich hab tatsächlich noch nen DS4 rumliegen. Vielleicht teste ich das mal. Wobei die Form vom Xbox Controller mir besser in der Hand liegt. 

Hm vielleicht sollte ich mal den Steam Controller rauskramen und nochmal testen wie nützlich die Zusatz Tasten tatsächlich sind. 

Weil in der Tat ist der eilte krass teuer. Oder auch der von razer. Da kann man 3 normale kaufen.


----------



## McDrake (12. Januar 2018)

Ich werde mir sicher wieder einen Xbox-Controller zulegen, sollte meiner aussteigen. Der liegt mir gut in der Hand und hält schon ewig.


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2018)

XBox One Controller.

Ich nutze immer noch die 360 Variante. Den Nachfolger finde ich aber deutlich besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2018)

Hab immer noch den guten alten XB360er im Einsatz. Schon so viele Jahre alt, aber so gut und robust verarbeitet, das Teil kriegst du nicht kaputt. 

Und liegt super in der Hand. Ein Upgrade auf den XBOne-Nachzug ist für mich nicht notwendig, ich würde wohl wieder zum 360er greifen.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## HanFred (13. Januar 2018)

Ich bin ein grosser Fan des Xbox One Controllers geworden. Das Teil liegt echt super gut in der Hand, wie ich finde. Mittlerweile habe ich den Elite, den ich v.a. wegen des höheren Gewichts noch etwas besser mag, er scheint aber auch etwas empfindlicher zu sein. Bzw. ist die Chance, dass etwas kaputt geht, sollte er einmal vom Tisch fallen, wohl auch etwas grösser. Gerade wegen des Gewichts. Die zusätzlichen Tasten nutze ich nicht, muss man ja auch nicht.


----------

